# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Марафон 2013

## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Результаты распространения книг в Москве с 01 декабря по 31 декабря:

Бхакти - врикши — 8 407 книг, 8 660 очков
Община — 11 244 книг, 11 695 очков
Юрлово — 9 239 книг, 14 020 очков
ЦВК на Ботаническом —14 655 книги, 27 444 очков
Динамо — 20 608 книг, 32 010 очков

Итого: 64 153 книги, 93 829 очков



Харе Кришна уважаемые вайшнавы!

Очень незаметно для всех нас марафон Шрилы Прабхупады подошел к концу. Это был один из лучших декабрьских марафонов за последние десять лет! Мы распространили так много книг и совершенно очевидно, что это стало возможно только благодаря нашим совместным усилиям.

Организаторы марафона выражают свою благодарность всем преданным, принявшим участие в этом марафоне: брахмачари, которые отложили свои дела на целый месяц и с головой окунулись в распространение книг Его Божественной Милости; преданным общины, которые несмотря на свою занятость выходили распространять книги; преданным, которые внесли свои посильные пожертвования на организацию марафона, на зимнюю одежду, на прасад и на подарки для санкиртанщиков; всем, кто вывозил нас на своей машине; преданным, которые готовили сладости для распространения людям, которые брали у нас книги на улице; преданным, приютившим брахмачари с Динамо у себя дома на время марафона. Особая благодарность Падманабхе прабху, который практически не спал весь декабрь, выдавал книги, привозил книги, развозил заказы по Москве, посылал заказы книг в другие города, вел результаты на сайте Санкиртанам.ру, а также обеспечивал нас результатами санкиртаны по Москве за неделю и подвел общий результат по Москве. Благодарность Виджаю прабху, главному администратору сайта Санкиртанам.ру, который в течение всего месяца выкладывал вдохновляющий материал о санкиртане на сайте; преданным, организовавшим большое распространение Бхагавад Гит на Гита Джаянти. Особая благодарность Садху Прии прабху за оплату билетов в Индию за первое место по Москве. А также Маха Балараме прабху за юридическую защиту.

Нам очень жаль, что мы не можем отблагодарить в этом письме всех преданных, принявших участие в марафоне. Но мы уверены, что Шрила Прабхупада очень благодарен всем нам, а ведь это и есть высшая награда за наше с вами служение.

"Дорогие юноши и девушки, вы не жалеете сил, распространяя славу лотосных стоп Господа Кришны, и, конечно же, мой Гуру Махараджа будет вами очень доволен. Можно не сомневаться, что мой Гуру Махараджа ниспошлет вам в тысячу раз больше благословений, чем я, - и я буду этому очень рад. ...Все должны как можно скорее присоединиться к группе санкиртаны".

А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами




Истории санкиртаны.

Однажды один человек купил у бабушки кулек семечек. Когда семечки закончились, он развернул кулек и решил прочитать, что там написано. Это оказалась страница из Бхагавад Гиты. Прочитанное так заинтересовало его, что вскоре он самостоятельно нашел Бхагавад Гиту и стал преданным.



Несколько случаев в метро.

Однажды, распространяя в метро я предложил книги женщине. Она заинтересовалась и дала за них пожертвование. В тот момент, когда у женщины в руках были книги, а у меня в руках деньги, сзади подошел полицейский и сказал: "Ага, продаешь книги, попался с поличным". На что женщина сказала: "О чем вы говорите? Он курьер и привез мне книги, которые я заказала через интернет." Полицейский не знал, что на это ответить и ушел.

В другой раз, я предложил книги двум парням. Когда книги оказались у них в руках, а деньги в моих, сзади подошел полицейский и сказал: "Ага, попался, продаешь тут книги". На что парни тут же сказали: "Нет нет, он не продавец. Это наш друг, а книги наши". Услышав это, полицейский нервно ответил: "Ага, а деньги вы ему в займы дали, да?". Развернулся и ушел.

Однажды, я предложил книгу девушке. В этот момент сбоку подошел мужчина с флаерами и сказал: "Девушка, не берите эти книги, это секта!" Я тут же сказал ей: "Не обращайте внимания, это мой сосед, он сумасшедший и всегда меня преследует". Девушка засмеялась и взяла книги. Я ушел распространять книги подальше от него. А когда возвращаясь проходил мимо, он остановил меня и спросил: "Слушай, ты сказал что я твой сосед, а я что то тебя не помню..."




Трансцендентный апельсин.

Мы распространяли книги в Уфе, температура была минус 26. Рядом с нами была молодая девушка, которая раздавала листовки. Я предложил ей книгу, она сказала, что обязательно возьмет ее вечером после работы. Я сказал, что нужно будет что-то пожертвовать. Она согласилась. Итак, я предложил книгу другой девушке, она оказалась очень искренней и у нее не оказалось денег за книгу. Но она предложила мне апельсин и я, приняв его в качестве платы за книгу, предложил апельсин Кришне. С нами распространял старший преданный Багаван Пандит прабху, и я решил подарить этот апельсин ему. Он принял его с благодарностью и продолжил распространять. Затем к нам приехала матаджи с бхакти врикши и Багаван Пандит прабху подарил этот апельсин ей. Эта девушка увидев девушку с флаерами решила как то помочь ей, дать ей милость и подарила этот апельсин ей. В конце дня когда мы уже собрались уходить, эта девушка с флаерами догнала меня и попросила книгу. Я напомнил ей о пожертвовании. И тогда она достала этот апельсин и протянула его мне. Я с радостью его принял и дал ей книгу.

Марафон Шрилы Прабхупады ки джай!




С уважением, ваши слуги,
ашрам санкиртаны

----------

